# Bathyscope anyone?



## Geordie (Jan 12, 2010)

Those big orange ones are good but a bit big and combersome for use on a yak. I have had one for use on a stink boat.

There are also clear plastic buckets with clear lens base but being clear they tent to reflect a lot of light so you can only use on the shadow side of the yak.
https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... olutePage=

Most boat shops also sell a smaller squareish tube yellow version which is not too bad for size and works OK.

I often take a dive mask and snorkel, but recently in WA with the number of big pointers being sighted, I have not been too keen to lay down across the yak and stick my head over the side.

Or you could try one of these
http://www.google.com.au/imgres?q=under ... =100&ty=83

Or this one comes with a girl in a bikini
http://www.google.com.au/imgres?q=clear ... 5,s:0,i:86


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Brad I made a DIY viewing tube when I first got the kayak but after a few uses did not bother using it anymore, it was reasonable to use and could see the bottom but only had a restricted field of view because it did not flare wider.

Just used a 1m x 100mm OD PVC pipe, 100mm disc of perspex on one end, then an end cap with about a 90mm cut out view hole was siliconed over holding perspex onto the end of the pipe.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Goggles and snorkel.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I used one a few years ago when I did an extended live aboard charter out on the Swains Reef systems. It was fantastic in this application fishing shallow bommies in 7-8m of water, BUT the water was crystal clear and you easily had 20m+ visibility in some places. Scarby might be a bit tough as on a good day mid winter during the westerlies the vis might clear up to 3-4m, not sure about Brays though. They were big and cumbersome to use from a tinny so couldn't imagine using it from a yak.

Kev


----------

